# some more texas wood plus



## dean jordan (Jul 15, 2012)

Finished another piece of Texas ebony plus some texas mesquite. hollow forms are about 12in
Also shown is a 35in vase of pine bark beetle killed lodgepole pine from the bend area. Plus a oregon ash crotch bowl 24 by 20

[attachment=7838]

[attachment=7837]

[attachment=7840]

[attachment=7841]

[attachment=7842]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dean, they are absolutely beautiful. The top vase is over the top- fantastic peice of wood............


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 15, 2012)

Dean; - I am inspired by excellence and these rectruly inspirational pieces.
The finish on the ebony and the scallops in the next two are what do it for me.
 excellent work !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2012)

Great job on the whole mess, Dean! Those fluted pieces really caught my eye... That's something that I've never attempted, but it's on my 'turning bucket list'. Great work!


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 15, 2012)

Those look great. Rick


----------



## drycreek (Jul 16, 2012)

I like! Beautiful work!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow. Love it all but the fluted bowl is phenom!


----------



## CodyS (Jul 16, 2012)

Have I ever mentioned that I LOVE COLOR CONTRAST EVEN ENOUGH TO START TYPING IN CAPITAL LETTERS!!!!!! AND DON'T FORGET THE EXTRA EXCLAMATION MARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So can you guess which one is my favourite?  ALL OF THEM


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are fantastic Dean! Thanks for sharing. I have started to dabble with carving on some of my turnings, so they are very inspirational to me!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW! Great work, excellent work, great job, well done!


----------

